# A VERY STRANGE PHENOMENON!!!



## dcornett (Jul 7, 2011)

Let me just say this is a first for me, now I've only been making soap for a couple years, but I've made bookoos of soap in that time and I've never had any do this yet. I used my regular recipe with lard, oo, po, co and castor I scented it with ss's summer sorbet and grapefruit (blend) which was a first for me, but so was the colorant that I used; flamingo mica (which I love  ) The soap was solid pink when I poured it in the mold, but it sat in log form for a few days before I had a chance to slice it, and when I did I was very startled to see a pretty yellow center running through the entire length of the log. It had somehow changed from pink to yellow...but then even more strange it started changing before my eyes. So I grabbed my camera and got a few pics, but by the time I finished it had all changed back to solid pink.

Has anybody seen this happen before? Is this not totally wild?  :shock:









These bars are completely pink now with no visible signs of ever being anything else. Any explanations?


----------



## Hazel (Jul 8, 2011)

I have no idea but I'm curious to hear if someone has an explanation.

Your soap looks wonderful and I agree that's pretty wild that it happened. Too bad the yellow center didn't stay. People would have been wondering how you got a yellow center in pink soap and it would have been a great color combo for summer sorbet and grapefruit.


----------



## dcornett (Jul 8, 2011)

I totally agree, it would have been awesome if it hadn't changed back, and it had already gotten darker before I could get the camera and snap some pics. But I still ended up with a soap that smells devine.


----------



## Relle (Jul 8, 2011)

Love the colour   , pity it changed back so quick.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 8, 2011)

That is interesting ... it sure looked great during the process and I'm sure it still does as a pink soap!


----------



## sandyfootfarm (Jul 8, 2011)

My pumice soap was dark grey on the inside and light pink outside, I thought it had gelled before I cut it. I now think it was just the colour of the pumice when still very wet because it changed to a uniform pink all over after a few days.


----------



## Jezzy (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow!!! Pretty cool! I hope someone can explain that!


----------



## saltydog (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow, that's really odd, but definitely a cool sort of odd!
Your soaps are beautiful, BTW, VERY lovely shape and pink color.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 8, 2011)

Sounds like the soap started to oxidize and then changed color. Pink Sugar, for example, will start out yellow. When you cut it, it will turn to brown.


----------



## KD (Jul 8, 2011)

I had something similar happen when I used rattanjot root powder to color some lavender soap.  It was seriously the color of a mud puddle before it started changing from the outside inwards to a dark, murky purple.  Same thing - purple on the outside with mud puddle inside.  I was GLAD to see the change.  Yours is just very cool either way.


----------



## dcornett (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks everybody, this one was just so unusual I had to share it LOL! I've had many soaps change color on me, usually from light to dark and I'm a little familiar with oxidation, but to go from pink to yellow (before being exposed to air) that was a new one on me...and then go back to pink again in a matter of minutes after being exposed to air. It was just plain wild!


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow this is twilight zone soap :0) but very beautiful twilight soap at that LOL cant offer any helpful suggestions but would wonder if it had to do with the colouring maybe?????


----------



## Bama (Jul 9, 2011)

I had a strange thing like that happen a month ago when I was making Drakkar fo soap. I was tryng to make blue soap and it looked blue when I poured it up. When I unmolded it it looked like sage green. When I cut it it was a slight ring of  the green around the outside egde and the center was almost pink.  So much for my man's soap bar.


----------



## dcornett (Jul 9, 2011)

Bama-wow, not good for a mans soap LOL but strange things do seem to happen to our soaps sometimes.   

Lyn-I'm 97% sure it has to do with the colorant I used, because this was my first time using it. I really can't wait to see how it does next time. I'll have my camera ready!


----------



## llineb (Jul 9, 2011)

Could it have gelled in the center only and when it was cut the oxygen in the air stopped the process?...sounds good anyway right?

Love the soap!  I have that mica but have only used it in M&P.  Good to know it stays pink in CP.


----------



## dcornett (Jul 10, 2011)

LOL! I've had partial gel before   , but this was nothing like that. (sounds good though)


----------



## honor435 (Jul 11, 2011)

thats odd, I did have one start out as a nice purple turn to green, how weird is that?and it stayed purple for months.


----------



## dcornett (Jul 11, 2011)

Yep, that's pretty wierd.


----------



## Sibi (Jul 11, 2011)

I had a soap do a similar thing but in reverse.  The middle color was the color the soap finally ended up being.  Never did figure out what the heck happened.  Colors just morph sometimes in soapmaking, there is no rhyme or reason. If there are rules, we just aren't aware of them yet, that's what I figure anyways.  Here are a couple of pics:


----------



## Hazel (Jul 11, 2011)

That's a gorgeous color! What did you use for color?

Thanks.


----------



## Sibi (Jul 11, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> That's a gorgeous color! What did you use for color?
> 
> Thanks.



Gosh Hazel, I'm afraid I don't remember, I made that soap a long time ago.  I know that it wasn't pop micas so it might have been lab colors cause that's what I was using before.  But I'm not sure, sorry.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for answering and it's okay. I was just really impressed. It's a beautiful soap and I loved the color.


----------



## dcornett (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow, Sibi that is very odd. I'm with Hazel though that is a very pretty purple.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Jul 13, 2011)

I just had a similar thing happen in a batch of soap that I used no colorants on but I did use a blend of FOs.  I have a hard, thin band of darker, semi-translucent, soap around the rest of the soap that is lighter and feels more oil slick.  I'll watch it and get a pic posted up on it if it changes but I'll be interested to see if this is really more a separation of my oils.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 13, 2011)

I bet it's because as soon as air hits it, it starts to oxidize, thus changes color. My Pink Sugar soap starts out yellow with brown edges. It all turns to brown as the soap cures.


----------



## dcornett (Jul 13, 2011)

Yep, I've seen that. Here's a pic of my sandalwood vanilla, and as you would expect the vanilla is the culprit. LOL but this one sat in log form for a few days so the outter edge had started oxidizing, but the inside was still nice and white.   





of course in a week or so the inside had caught up with the outside, and it's a very dark bar of soap now.   But there never was any part of it that was oily.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Jul 13, 2011)

That's -exactly- what I got on 2 batches!  Both had sandalwood and amber in them, one had another FO as well but that's how my soap looks to the T.


----------



## dcornett (Jul 13, 2011)

LOL! Yeah it will end up really dark through and through, but it will be a gradual change, not like the one in my first pic. That one went from pink to pale yellow, then back to pink again...right before my eyes.


----------

